# Counting Dubia by weight



## kevin91172 (Jun 22, 2010)

I need to start selling some of my Dubia and never had before.

What is a fair weight for 100 mixed nymphs,100 medium,100 small??

I am not about to count these guys and will of course do the normal 20% over count


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 22, 2010)

I say invest in a weight/scale ... doesn't have to be a fancy expensive one..
especially because of your (very cool) suggestion, of how to unload these...


:}


----------



## codykrr (Jun 23, 2010)

interesting idea!  never thought of that.  only problem i see is variance of weight(some will always weigh more than others)  but if you gave a generous over count it should correct itself/

i would weigh 5 of said size you want to sell, average it out and then proceed on weighing them. get a total weight and divide the total weigh by the average weight of 5. then tack on 20 to 25 % of that figure


----------



## joshuai (Jun 23, 2010)

I would count out a hundred of each size and weigh them then you know for sure and its only three hundred and you only have to do it once

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevin91172 (Jun 23, 2010)

Actually this was not my idea,I got it from Moose9 where I purchased them,

I believe(Greg) he mentioned he counted by weight?But not positive


----------



## kevin91172 (Jun 23, 2010)

codykrr said:


> interesting idea!  never thought of that.  only problem i see is variance of weight(some will always weigh more than others)  but if you gave a generous over count it should correct itself/
> 
> i would weigh 5 of said size you want to sell, average it out and then proceed on weighing them. get a total weight and divide the total weigh by the average weight of 5. then tack on 20 to 25 % of that figure


I will try that! found a cheap $65 postal scale that weighs in grams


----------



## Moose9 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Counting roaches*



kevin91172 said:


> Actually this was not my idea,I got it from Moose9 where I purchased them,
> 
> I believe(Greg) he mentioned he counted by weight?But not positive


From a dealer/breeder stand point, I do both depending on the order I receive. Small orders of 50 or less I count by hand. Orders over 50, I will weigh out 10-50 of said size and crunch the numbers. Depending on species, some small take quite a few just to get a weight. With a generous overcount of 20%+, its more than than adequate in making up any possible shortage. I have never had a complaint on the method used and I even post it on my website before people buy.

If anyone has the time to count out thousands of roaches by hand more power to them. When I ship 5,000 - 10,000 roach orders, I weigh. I would never get my orders out daily otherwise. I count and weigh per group of roaches I am working with that day. There is quite a variance in size with roaches. Example, small are not all the same size, they range from say 1/4"-1/2" etc. So I run mine through a sorter and then count and weigh that group etc. So as was mentioned earlier, just count and weigh each size you need and your good.

Kevin, you could of got a brand new postal scale from the USPS for $40. I use one I bought from Walmart for $20 and a postal scale as I just mentioned. Both scales weigh in oz and grams. The cheaper scale only weighs to 5 lbs. and the postal scale weighs up to 10 lbs. This is the way I do it and it has worked great. I have talked to others who do the same. Hope this helps.


----------



## kevin91172 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Scale*

Hey THANKS Greg. I am glad I did not buy that scale yet,As I thought it was cheap but that is going through Grainger were I do a lot of the ordering for the company I work for.Some price break they gave me for $2,500 on an average week we purchase from them.I think they need to just give me one!!Will let our representative know in the morning about the scale or he will get a great deal of FREE Dubias dumped in his vehicle .Just kidding??

But any ways THANKS Greg.

And to everyone else I have 200 mixed small-medium to sell/trade,make me an offer.


----------



## popkin (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey I wouldn't mind if somebody got angry at me and as a result dumped a bunch of dubias in my car!    *goes off searching for a stick with which to poke and annoy Kevin in hopes of receiving his wrath*


----------

